

I'm selling my geek dream house to put money into our startup - jedwhite
http://blog.jedwhite.com/2011/01/help-im-selling-my-geek-dream-house-to.html

======
jedwhite
Hey all, if you know anyone looking for a house in Sydney Australia that suits
a startup or geeky family, or IT person that likes working from home, would be
grateful if you can pass this on. We've run out of savings with our startup
after moving to the US, and will use what's left (after the bank takes most of
it for the mortgage) to put it into keeping us afloat! Be kind! :)

~~~
satyajit
Sincerely wish you success with your startup ... +1 for the spirit!

~~~
jedwhite
Hey thanks Satyajit! Perseverance counts, as they say... I hope! :)

